# Anyone else do fasting for weight loss?



## DukeOfNimonia (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm on the 40th hour of a 72 hour fast.  Nothing but coffee and water, with a shot of organic apple cider vinegar for breakfast.  I also walk 15 miles a day on top of that.  Tomorrow, I'll probably do even more than that.  

I gotta tell you, this shit is working so fucking well.  I started at 310 pounds.  Now, just 40 hours in, I'm now at 295 and dropping weight.  I already walked 6.5 miles today; I'm taking a 30 minute rest before I go back out there.

Everyone said I'd be logy and tired by now.  Well, I feel amazing.  The detox effect leaves me in a truly kickass mood.  I feel as though I can do anything.  If you saw me now, you'd assume that I'm high asf, but I'm totally sober.  

For you fat fucks out there, get your willpower together and put the food away for 72 hours.  Then get out there and exercise.  Once your fatass gets into total ketosis, you're gonna feel so much better.  

What are your experiences?


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 4, 2020)

It's been 7 days since i last ate. I'm pretty fucking exhausted just by being awake but it slaps


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 4, 2020)

Most of short term weight loss is water loss. That's what fighters do in the UFC. They make a difference of 20-30 pounds in a couple of days. It's then put back as easily as well.

It's just a bad idea to do quick weight loss. If you go into very heavy weight loss your body goes in starvation mode and starts cannabalizing your muscles. Your muscles burn a lot of energy even when not working, so by burning your muscles, you both lose your ability to exercise effectively and you need to eat less and less per day, which tends to be psychologically difficult with all the habits related to eating that any person has.

I mean I'm glad it's working out for you OP and do it if it works for you, but it's pretty much a moonshot to be effective long term.

Also, the hunter dies when he sells the pelt before shooting it. Don't celebrate until you've completed it.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've never done more than 3 days.   I tend to get tunnel vision and feel like fainting.  I wouldn't go more than a day.   All that being said I  lost 130lb in a year eating 1200 cal and working out.  If you're really determined to do fasting look up a guy called The fasting fat man on YouTube.   Nigga lost a insane amount of weight doing a 90 day waterfast.  Best of luck


----------



## Thomas Paine (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't fast for such long periods of time. You're effectively getting nowhere. After a certain amount of time calorie-deficiency your body naturally slows down. You'll become lethargic (which you already have).

What I have done in the past and plan to start again is intermittent fasting. With this method you end up sleeping through most of your daily fast and then you eat well-portioned, healthy meals.

The first week will be hard. You will have shakes, maybe headaches. As your blood sugar normalizes to a natural level (as opposed to the modern inflated sugar soup), you'll start sleeping better, your thoughts will become more clear, and your memory/memory recall will be enhanced.

Just make sure to drink plenty of water.  I try to only eat between the hours of 12-5pm and try to stay at a calorie deficit if your goal is to lose weight.

The big take-away from fasting is that it teaches you discipline. It is NOT a quick fix to your weight. It will shed some pounds quick, yes, but practice it consistently and you'll notice a lot of your other habits and even choices changing as well. Performing large fasts irregularly doesn't help you at all. You'll say, "Hey, I did it." and then your mind will take that as mission accomplished and you'll pig out and gain it back.

It is about changing behavior, not your body. Change the behavior and the body will follow, friend.

_TL;DR - Fasting like that is dangerous, do it differently. Google intermittent fasting._


----------



## Ningen (Feb 4, 2020)

Mark my words, you will gain it back in 3 days after your fast ends.
That's not how your metabolism works. Most of your weight loss is just water you are shitting and peeing.
The lack of salt and minerals in your body will make you crave trash food and it doesn't matter how much you suplement it because your body isn't able to absorb it without solid matter.


----------



## Actual Transphobe (Feb 4, 2020)

Slow and steady is the best rate of weight loss you can do. Also, 15 miles a day? you're on a fast track to burning yourself out...you didn't get to be this obese overnight, so don't expect to lose it all so quickly.


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 4, 2020)

Okay, this thread has started stupid and gotten stupid. I've known IF before it became a big thing due to crossfit. I've known since 2014 from The Warrior Diet from Ori Hofmelker. I use that as a reference and I recomend it (No one posting book references or blog links for your claims, nice one ya'all)

First I don't do it anymore for a variety of reasons. I started because I had small digestive issues, not due to weight loss. I did lose weight and feel better. The most I ever did was 30 hours. The most recomended is 20 for IF. After 20 hours you are not doing IF, you are actually.... well, not eating. The problem I personally found was that I was so ravenous after the 20-22 hours of IF, that I wasn't confortable eating little and was basically binging.

In my own experience, it's better to have a good lunch and a good pre-dinner snack like a sandwich and a good dinner. Not a feast fest. Clean them up of most sugars and you'll be good. I eat moderately well in all my meals and I don't binge on anything.

I'd say the best thing to do is just get rid of sugar drinks and junk food. Personally I find that's the biggest thing. Also eating bats, I found increased my testosterone. But that's just my experience.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah I like to fast to lose weight...

I like to GOTTAGO*FAST*


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 4, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> Also eating bats



best advice in the wake of the wu flu.


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 4, 2020)

I did fasting for a while. It’s a good quick results weight loss method, but unless you have healthy habits to back it up, it’ll be extremely temporary. Hell, it might be detrimental to your life style because you’ll think “it’s fine if I eat all this pizza, I’ll just fast it off tomorrow” but tomorrow never comes. I lost much more weight when I started cutting out alcohol and refined sugars from my diet, and hitting the gym regularly than fasting ever did. Still, I keep it in my back pocket in case I ever get blacked out and eat 5,000 calories of junk food (yes, I unironically did that once) and I don’t want to just erase an entire week of gains.

One thing you need to be careful about with fasting is breaking the fast. And I don’t mean starvation syndrome, I mean I think your body physically gets addicted to whatever you eat right after the fast. This is an anecdote and I’m not sure this would hold any scientific weight, but right after I broke my last long term fast (about a year ago), I started out doing what you’re supposed to do and ate chicken broth soup with some mashed veggies. However, my aunt was stopping by and she insisted that I went out to a house party with her and some friends. While I was there I didn’t want to look like a sped so I sipped on a Corona and had a couple (very well chewed) Oreos. For the next 6-8 months I felt a physical addiction to those two things. I could be surrounded by any number of foods but if those two things were in the room I was fixated on them. I’m not sure if it’s because my brain associated those things with intense dopamine, or if the gut-floral bacteria theory is true, all I know is that I consumed significantly more Oreos and Corona after I fasted than I ever did before I fasted


----------



## glossdrop (Feb 4, 2020)

Fasting can be a great tool for suppressing hunger and eating less overall. But you shouldn't rely on it too much. The best thing to do for weight loss is to make fundamental healthy changes to your diet and exercise routine that you can keep up long term. And as someone else said, that much weight change in such a short amount of time is almost certainly water weight for the most part.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 4, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> One thing you need to be careful about with fasting is breaking the fast. And I don’t mean starvation syndrome, I mean I think your body physically gets addicted to whatever you eat right after the fast. This is an anecdote and I’m not sure this would hold any scientific weight, but right after I broke my last long term fast (about a year ago), I started out doing what you’re supposed to do and ate chicken broth soup with some mashed veggies. However, my aunt was stopping by and she insisted that I went out to a house party with her and some friends. While I was there I didn’t want to look like a sped so I sipped on a Corona and had a couple (very well chewed) Oreos. For the next 6-8 months I felt a physical addiction to those two things. I could be surrounded by any number of foods but if those two things were in the room I was fixated on them. I’m not sure if it’s because my brain associated those things with intense dopamine, or if the gut-floral bacteria theory is true, all I know is that I consumed significantly more Oreos and Corona after I fasted than I ever did before I fasted


just a guess, but things taste really good when you've worked up a hunger and there's nothing quite like fasting to create a good hunger. So it probably was a very intense and positive experience to eat those things.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 4, 2020)

While this kinda is a wreck, with some good info I guess I'll take it semi seriously. Fasting I find is to cut short term IE before a pool party when you already look good, or hit a weight goal IE classed sports boxing UFC body building etc. It's far from healthy when you do that stuff, as mentioned before.

Up your water game on the regular and you burn some weight as you dont retain it. Cut back on foods esp bad ones and you lose weight, skipping meals can fuck with your metabolism and way worse if your lifestyle isn't active.

There's a secondary rush roughly 24 hours in a fast when your body is like "dude go hunt and eat", some people do that for a mental thing a few times a year. 

I tend to fast before beach day because I do have a bit of vanity, but I know I'm going to be weaker for it and then come home with my new beach bunny and pig out. If you've ever fasted and than eaten on a reduced calorie diet your body will be pissy at you vs cut for a day pig out, return to normal.


----------



## Kikomobi (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't make fasting a habit, don't do it in general actually. You're going to develop a disorder, you're playing with fire.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Apr 18, 2020)

Kikomobi said:


> Don't make fasting a habit, don't do it in general actually. You're going to develop a disorder, you're playing with fire.



fasting is extremely healthy and well supported in the literature

i would look into it if longevity is your thing.


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 20, 2020)

Fasting is stupid.

It's nothing more than lowering your average daily calorie intake by starving yourself for a few days out of the week.

Don't eat for 4 days out of 7 and you'll lose weight, who would have thought. At the same time you will have low concentration, low mood and are more likely than ever to pass out.

It's much better to track your calorie intake with MyFitnessPal and generally try to eat less junk food and more fruits and vegetables.

You actually learn about the calorific content in your food
You don't starve
Your breath doesn't smell like a decomposing skunk that's been rotting at the side of the road for two weeks
Average calorie intake across a week is the same


----------



## Fliddaroonie (May 26, 2020)

OP, you started at 310lb, and you've only lost 15lb. If anyone here's a fat fuck, it's yourself.



TheShedCollector said:


> Fasting is stupid.




I can kind of get it for really fat people as a start. Too many overweight people simply do not understand what hunger is. And given that the stomach is a muscular, stretchy sac, if you repeatedly cram too much into it, it stretches. It needs to shrink back to a normal size.



Beyond that though, what people tend to mean when they say "Oh no, I'm *fasting*" is "I'm not cramming food into my body constantly. Like, BFD, isn't that what most normal people do? this whole culture of grazing is cancer, basically




Actual Transphobe said:


> Slow and steady is the best rate of weight loss you can do. Also, 15 miles a day? you're on a fast track to burning yourself out...you didn't get to be this obese overnight, so don't expect to lose it all so quickly.





Yeah, I don't buy it. I don't think someone of OPs weight is actually going for a 15mile walk a day. What they probably mean is "I do X many step according to my fatbit (Garmin are the business, fitbits are for hacks) and that equals X many miles, therefore I walk 15 miles  day"



Someone who weighs nearly 300lb is gonna struggle to walk that far. And they would have got to that weight if they were that physically active.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2020)

Take it slow. A crash diet is a great way to get gallstones. You *really* don't want those...


----------



## ChloeTheMalingerer (Jul 7, 2020)

I fasted for 2 weeks a few years ago, went from around 20% body fat to 13%, and kept most of my muscular mass. "Starvation mode" i.e. the burning of muscles to generate energy only kicks in when you've exhausted most of your fat reserves.


----------



## SirenBrain (Jul 13, 2020)

Intermittent fasting is beneficial for neurological health. Once a month or so, for 24 hours


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 15, 2020)

If you're going to fast, do it to detox or for religion pweaaaassee. Fasting doesn't establish a consistent behavior for choosing the right food and the right portion. 



ChloeTheMalingerer said:


> I fasted for 2 weeks a few years ago, went from around 20% body fat to 13%, and kept most of my muscular mass. "Starvation mode" i.e. the burning of muscles to generate energy only kicks in when you've exhausted most of your fat reserves.


Are you wicked hardcore fat adapted? Being @ 20% bf and a woman isn't outside of healthy. Losing 7% pure body fat in two weeks while not being outside the scope of unhealthy isn't something I've ever thought was possible (assuming you are a woman, even as a man that % is not bad) . Not even the most hardcore BB's I know have been able to drop 7% pure bf in two weeks. Like, does your body just make assloads of ketones for fuckall? What kind of stack you running?


----------



## ChloeTheMalingerer (Jul 15, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> If you're going to fast, do it to detox or for religion pweaaaassee. Fasting doesn't establish a consistent behavior for choosing the right food and the right portion.
> 
> 
> Are you wicked hardcore fat adapted? Being @ 20% bf and a woman isn't outside of healthy. Losing 7% pure body fat in two weeks while not being outside the scope of unhealthy isn't something I've ever thought was possible (assuming you are a woman, even as a man that % is not bad) . Not even the most hardcore BB's I know have been able to drop 7% pure bf in two weeks. Like, does your body just make assloads of ketones for fuckall? What kind of stack you running?



I'm a man, and I've been eating low carb for over 4 years now (I did the long fast 2 years ago), which makes fasting feel sort of natural. Even before I did the long fast, I experimented with shorter (3-5 days) fasts to see what I'd be capable of, and still do some these days if I feel like I've gained too much fat. But I agree that while fasting might help you lose fat quickly, there are other behaviours that might need to be addressed if you want to maintain a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't really recommend the type of fasting where you don't eat for a whole day.
That might bring short term results but you'll feel the negative impact years down the line.

What I do is I don't eat until 2-3 hours after waking up.
Wake up, drink some water, do your morning routine, stretch, work out a bit, then eat.
It's effective and a lot safer.


----------



## knick (Jul 16, 2020)

I feel most people that go into fasting do so in ill manner.
as other people said, most of that weight loss is water, and you will just gain that back, please don't focus on weight, focus on bf% 
everyone can easily lose weight very quickly but will those weight loss techniques give you the body you want?

A shot of cider isn't enough to get your body going during long fasts.
In my opinion, the best fast is an intermittent one, from 16/8 to 40/8, with a MINIMUM of two litres of water per day, and a teaspoon of salt, and if you want it to be fancy, half a lemon/lime with potassium salt (taking it slowly throughout the day).
because you are literally not eating, your body wont get the sodium you need, which will lead to hunger and low water retention (which is a bad thing) so you need as much fluid, vitamins and electrolytes as possible

And once you are done with the fasts, and weight loss, its make or break, if you fail to "recover" you'll gain back the weight extremely fast.
You start with very few calories (avoid carbs since insulin shocks will fuck you up) and slowly adapt your metabolism back to three meals a day, although that shouldn't be a problem for shorter intermittent fasting.


----------



## ChloeTheMalingerer (Jul 16, 2020)

knick said:


> I feel most people that go into fasting do so in ill manner.
> as other people said, most of that weight loss is water, and you will just gain that back, please don't focus on weight, focus on bf%
> everyone can easily lose weight very quickly but will those weight loss techniques give you the body you want?
> 
> ...



Not true from my experience. You lose all your water weight in the first 1-2 days, most of the weight you lose after that is fat.
But I agree with supplementing electrolytes, that's definitely important, especially if you do extended fasts.


----------



## Virgo (Jul 21, 2020)

I do 18:6 intermittent fasting every day to cut out breakfast and late night snacks, sometimes I go longer to 20:4 if I feel okay. I started at 12:12 and then 14:10 over the span of two weeks.

I break every fast with good food and drink nothing else but water, green tea, black coffee (coffee when I wake up, green tea to break, and water throughout the day). I also count calories and exercise (running and lifting), drink water with added electrolytes, take a multivitamin, and eat a protein/vege rich diet.

Fasting reset my hunger signals, portion sizes, and cravings within 3 days. I was no longer interested in junk food, I just didn't want it anywhere near me when 3 days before I'd scarf an entire bag of chips and a block of chocolate lol.

Over the next week I sleep way better, my mood and energy levels are incredible, and the weight falls off a lot after that. My senses are much sharper and I feel truly awake, light even. This is the results of adding fasting onto my already healthy lifestyle with good food, exercise, and calorie counting... and the difference was fucking mindblowing.

I researched intermittent fasting a lot before I tried it. It works for me because I started slow, and now it's just part of my day. If I eat earlier than my eating window starts, I feel lethargic and slow and yuck. If I snack in the evening, I don't sleep well and wake up groggy.

I'd credit IF with getting me off antidepressants, as it solved everything they addressed (poor sleep, low energy, lethargic, awful mood, world feeling bleak). I haven't taken them since last year as a result. Sometimes I fall off the wagon when I don't feel good emotionally and I definitely notice the difference, but fasting again helps my body to correct itself and get back into gear.


----------



## Pinochet Was Right (Jul 21, 2020)

Whenever I feel I've eaten too much for a while, I dedicate one week or two to "low power mode". I just commit to forget about food and then I have breakfast as late as possible (It could be as late as 5pm and then I just remember "oh shit I haven't eaten in a while"), and maybe one extra proper meal at night. I keep myself busy to stop paying attention to any psychological feeling of hunger until my stomach or brain starts to physically demand nourishment.  And I eat no junk food at all. Hell, I've trained myself to ignore the inviting smells of food like an ascetic monk resisting temptation.

Sadly, the coof threw everything out of whack. I'm turning into a straw filled with lard - no one notices I'm fatter but I am. I *feel* fatter.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 22, 2020)

Just calorie count. Way more sustainable in the long run


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 22, 2020)

This seems like a closet anorexic thread. Also, Mr. Show clip:



			https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FTdyMBtuDYI


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 23, 2020)

I do believe in IF myself. 

I fast until 1 pm every day and once a week I'll fast the whole day.  

Just make sure to drink enough water and in pure fast days don't going hitting the gym or doing anything else strenuous.

How ever fasting isn't cure for shitty eating habits. Eat well, eat healthy and stay the fuck away from pop. That shit will give you the beetus faster then you think.  Plus too much sugar will fuck with your moods and make you feel like shit.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jul 23, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> If you're going to fast, do it to detox or for religion pweaaaassee. Fasting doesn't establish a consistent behavior for choosing the right food and the right portion.


Disagree. Fasting can help you learn self control, which is usually the biggest issue fat people have.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 23, 2020)

I dropped 25kg on a 1500 kcal diet. What I ate changed fuck all; it was the ingraining of portion control. By the end, I was so tired of making 5-6 small meals a day I dropped to 1100kcal over the same 3 meals as per usual. Half a year, down 25kg.

I recently looked into fasting because Ive gained 5kg over the last half year, and it honestly barely changes anything about the rhythm Ive built up from my diet. Diets aren't about eating well for a certain amount of time and reap the benefits, the same way going full starvation fasting for 3 days every other month isn't a solution to still eating like a slob.

I'm not subscribed to any subreddits and yet daily, across several hitting front page, I see people doing 6/18 fasting left and right from all walks of life to great success. If you think it's as easy as "stop being lazy fatty" to lose weight, you've probably not battled with dieting for very long. You don't drop someone into icy water and expect them to enjoy it. Which is exactly why 6/18 is doing so well.

Skip breakfast, do lunch at 1 pm, dinner at 6 pm, have a coffee a few hours later, go to sleep, repeat. Grow an interest in those two meals you now have to deal with, and throw in fruit between them. Do that for a year and you're down a lot of weight, have built a healthy stance on food and haven't absolutely wrecked your body in doing so. "Oh yeah I lost a ton of weight. I starve myself every other week" sounds fucking nutty and twice as unhealthy as it probably is.


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Just calorie count. Way more sustainable in the long run


Is it? If you got a sliver of willpower, you stick to a window. eat one decent dinner, one reasonable lunch, some minor fruits between it. If we're talking "just do it lmao" levels, I'd expect fasting to be way easier and seemingly more efficient.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Jul 28, 2020)

IF isn't dumb. I really need to get on a 16/8 schedule focusing on protein, healthy fats, and green vegetables.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 13, 2020)

Fasting is good in moderation for many reasons; it's what humans are built to do, not doing so is what has caused many modern ailments. As for doing it for fatloss, what I would recommend is intermittent fasting while maintaining a strict ketogenic diet between fasts. When fasting, any actual fatloss (not weightloss) is done via ketosis. So keeping your body in ketosis when fasting or not is the optimal way to lose fat.
Fasting also is useful for staving off cancer and dementia by way of; to put it in the simplest terms possible, "cleaning" most every cell in your body. It's more complex than that, but that's the basic gist.


----------



## Pinochet Was Right (Aug 21, 2020)

So, I'm back to my normal weight of 145 pounds. A month of eating ONLY when necessary, concentration, meditation, and presto, that feeling of bloat is gone forever. I'm not going back to the coof lockdown binges though, being able to ignore the urge to eat and also ignore the appetizing food smells is really heckin' empowering.


----------

